# [DD 5E][Online Play - Discord + DD Beyond + Maps/Tokens] Saturdays 1pm -6pm EST



## Nardgrog (Oct 4, 2020)

Hey I'll I'm running an online campaign of four and I can add 1 to 2 more players.  We use D&D Beyond for character sheets and roll from DD Beyond directly into Discord via app.  We use Zoom for maps and tokens.  There is some homebrew rules.  Most of the races from the players handbook, volo's, elemental evil and mord's are good to play.  The party is level 8 right now.  They managed to secure a small castle and are going to the north deal with a threat of hobgoblins, giants and dragons oh my that are massing to the north.

For world lore I'm running: *World Anvil**.*

I'm running a mix of 5E, 3.5E and AD&D for content including my own.  DM me if you are interested and we can chat in Discord.

Good adventuring!


----------

